# Why do toddler always end up perpendicular?



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

We noticed this with DD at around the same age and now with DS - at a little under a year, he went from sleeping paralell to us to rotating week by week until he is now sleeping with his head next to one of us and his feet next to the other.

I know how this goes - slowly but surely they grow and we end sleeping on the seams of our king sized mattress







:

Any ideas?


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

lmao...no idea... my son does the same!...Nothing like waking up to feet in your face! lol


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't know... we bought a king sized mattress last year to help with the issue and it's still not big enough. Love those feet in the face!


----------



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

My DS does this too! He has been known to turn round completely so his feet are on his pillow and his head where his feet should be!
Fortunately for me he always turns so that his head is against me and his feet in DH's face/back!

No idea why his does it or how to stop it though. DS is 31 months.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

It's not uncommon for people, particularly children. Don't know what causes it, but I can say that most people who sleep like that as children grow out of it. As far as I know that's all you can do, wait it out.


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

Ugh-I too would love to know!
Ds is 5 and pretty tall...he always turns and wakes poor dh up by kicking those little feet in his face (or "other" areas when he is in the middle of the bed!) I always seem to get his head, which isn't the greatest either, seeing how he is so restless and I get a fair share of headbutts.
When he isn't sideways, he's upside down...and just as you mentioned, we are on the edge of our king sized mattress.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

My 2 older kiddos didn't really, but my 2yo Ds is always ending up sideways! No ideas, I just move him when it bothers me. And I don't put the baby next to him!


----------



## doublesnap (Sep 11, 2006)

My 18 month old does this too! He'll start parallel to us and then ends up perpendicular! Sometimes he even starts climbing on top of one of us and other times he'll stay parallel but at a 180 from us.

I wish we had a king, the queen bed is leaving DH and I hugging the sides of the bed!


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah, the kicks to the face and groin are the worst... I remember I thought Isabelle broke my nose once. It's not a good way to wake up.

I just keep moving him back, but it's like he's magnetically drawn. It has something to do with us though - last night we tried sleeping the wrong way (which you can do on a king) and sure enough he did his 180... I was starting to think it was some kind of alignment to the center of the earth







.

Isabelle mostly sleeps in her own bed now and she's all over the place - very rarely does she spend anytime with her head on the pillows... usually, she's upside down and diagonal







. Her future husband will have to be very acrobatic... or like sleeping on the couch.


----------



## atom'smama (Mar 26, 2006)

same thing here...i am always getting kicked in the ribs


----------



## Meredith&Alexander (May 23, 2005)

LOL- our bed frequently looks like an "H" by morning!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miche28* 
We noticed this with DD at around the same age and now with DS - at a little under a year, he went from sleeping paralell to us to rotating week by week until he is now sleeping with his head next to one of us and his feet next to the other.

I know how this goes - slowly but surely they grow and we end sleeping on the seams of our king sized mattress







:

Any ideas?

YES!

It's so they can pull your hair while they kick your partner in the head. Duh!!


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meredith&Alexander* 
LOL- our bed frequently looks like an "H" by morning!

We call it the "Bean Family H"! (Well, our name is not Bean, but you know what I mean).


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

Yep, here too! It's one of the reasons we put a twin next to our king.

I read somewhere that it's because they're attracted to a body to warm their little heads. I don't know if it's true, but it sure sounds cute.


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

One of the reasons he can't sleep with us anymore. We were constantly getting kicked !


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes, yes! It's called the "H" position









Feet on one, head on the other and ..... s-t-r-e-t-c-h!


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledzepplon* 
It's so they can pull your hair while they kick your partner in the head. Duh!!









Actually, I read something, I think it may have been in _The Family Bed_ by Tine Thevenin, about how parents tend to bundle babies up warmer than they bundle themselves -- which makes sense if they're in cribs, but in between two warm bodies, and under covers, it's too much.

Another thing I noticed after having my second baby and becoming "the one in the middle" (of my two daughters) was how unbearably hot I got when we all three shared the same covers. I had to give my older dd her own covers, so that both girls could stay covered even if I got too hot and didn't want any covers on me, which was/is often the case.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

This is part of the reason DH and I don't get to sleep in the same bed anymore. The toddler takes up too much room! So I (being the one with breasts!) bunk with DD in her room. Last night I woke up in the middle of the night to DD lying perpendicular to me with her head on the mattress at my chest level and the rest of her body on the floor, hanging off the mattress (it's a futon on the floor). Wow, did that look uncomfortable but she didn't seem to mind!


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lrlittle* 
Yep, here too! It's one of the reasons we put a twin next to our king.

I read somewhere that it's because they're attracted to a body to warm their little heads. I don't know if it's true, but it sure sounds cute.









My little guy INSISTS on falling asleep with his head on my belly or chest, doesn't matter if the legs are dangling somewhere. Same thing in the early morning hours, he crawls over and puts his head on my chest/belly.

He actullay get's mad when I try to put him next to me so that I can turn around every so often because I hate sleeping on my back, soooo uncomfy. I am more the "balling up in a big ball" kind of sleeper.


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elecampane* 








This is part of the reason DH and I don't get to sleep in the same bed anymore. The toddler takes up too much room! So I (being the one with breasts!) bunk with DD in her room. Last night I woke up in the middle of the night to DD lying perpendicular to me with her head on the mattress at my chest level and the rest of her body on the floor, hanging off the mattress (it's a futon on the floor). Wow, did that look uncomfortable but she didn't seem to mind!


Hey, we do the same "futon on floor" thingie. ) On an airbed though- veeeeery comfy, love it. One of us parent usually camps out there or all of us go sleep there- sometimes he starts crying when the other parents leaves the room and we have 3 camping out on the floor in "his" roo.







:


----------



## widemouthedfrog (Mar 9, 2006)

not sure. dd doesn't like covers, so perhaps it is her way of working out of the covers. If she sleeps cross-ways and high up on the bed, she can also sleep on ALL of the pillows.

last night I went to bed and had to move her so I could have a tiny bit of space. Then she wriggled down so her head was under my bum and her feet were on my ear.

Good times.


----------



## jadzia's_mommy (Jun 9, 2005)

I had to lol at the title of this thread! That happened to us too, with both kids, and we ended up just laying a twin alongside the king bed. I just flat out couldn't sleep halfway hanging off the edge of the bed every night!! How a little tiny person can take up that much room is amazing to me!


----------

